

Ask HN: What does this make you think = 'Looking for a technical co-founder'? - Elof


======
jdubya
It does not make me think of anything.

~~~
Elof
that's totally fair. i get pitched all the time... and hit up on linkedin
among other places. for some reason I have a very negative gross feeling when
I hear these words, and am curious if other's in the community have the same
reaction.

